# Pellosa or Bella?



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

The only stones that I've used were Premium Pellosa. Their prices went up $20 a bag!!! So, now I'm wondering if anyone has used the regular pellosa and the premium to comare. I'm wondering if there is a huge difference.
Also wanted to know anyone's opinion on Pellosa compared to Bella.

Thanks


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> The only stones that I've used were Premium Pellosa. Their prices went up $20 a bag!!! So, now I'm wondering if anyone has used the regular pellosa and the premium to comare. I'm wondering if there is a huge difference.
> Also wanted to know anyone's opinion on Pellosa compared to Bella.
> 
> Thanks


Didn't know that there was a Premium Pellosa and a regular Pellosa rhinestone. Your supplier may be just calling it Premium because it is a better quality rhinestone. 

Is the $20/bag increase a wholesale price increase or a retail? How many gross are in a bag of Pellosa rhinestones?

For the Korean cut a bag is 500 gross so a $20 increase would be only .0002777 per more per stone.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi Jasmynn,

I've looked at the Pellosa stones at a few trades shows and they are a nice quality stone. Comparing apples to apples I don't see any difference from machine cut pressed glass stones, like our Brilliant line vs. theirs.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm referring to shineartusa. I believe they are wholesalers. Supposedly the primium pellosa are new. It's 200 gross per bag.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Ok, so what is the difference between the PREMIUM PELLOSA and the Pellosa? Quite frankly, I have never heard of "premium" pellosa stones.


----------



## MarStephenson761 (Sep 19, 2011)

Couldn't find them on their site either. send us a link?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

shineartusa.com
It's on their updated price sheet. When I placed my first order, it wasn't on the price sheet and I ordered the pellosa. When I spoke with her she asked me if I wanted the premium, because it was only a few cents more. So, I did. Now the price of them when up $20 so I'm thinking of getting the regular ones, but the ones I have "premium" are sooo beautiful, they really bling like diamonds. So, I didn't want to lose that beautiful quality. I would show a pic, but I already know you can't tell by that.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't get my stones from Shineart but my supplier also carries regular and premium Pellosa. Now this is just my thinking but I am looking at samples of them both right now and the premium does shine quite a bit more than the regular stones and they have different glue on the back. The regular Pellosa reminds me of the Korean MC rhinestones, while the Premium is definitely a higher grade.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

taricp35 said:


> I don't get my stones from Shineart but my supplier also carries regular and premium Pellosa. Now this is just my thinking but I am looking at samples of them both right now and the premium does shine quite a bit more than the regular stones and they have different glue on the back. The regular Pellosa reminds me of the Korean MC rhinestones, while the Premium is definitely a higher grade.


Ok. Thats what I needed to know. Which ones do you use?


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

I just ordered 200gross of Pellosa and 200gross of Pellosa "premium" from Shineart today. Like many others, I didn't know that premium even existed. Its been awhile since I ordered any stones, but the Pellosa regular was about $20 a bag cheaper than what I paid last year.

-Ray


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

jasmynn said:


> Ok. Thats what I needed to know. Which ones do you use?


I use which ever stone the customer pays for. I only have the Premium Pellosa in stock because they were out of the regular at the time, but once I tell the customer the cost of the transfer being done with each of the different stones they usually go with the cheaper stone which is the Korean.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I still would like to know "technically" what the difference is between the Pellosa and Premium Pellosa? I know folks who have seen them say they have more shine, but I'm not yet convinced. Do the Premium stones have more facets, a different and better glue, a special glass or manufacturing process, etc? What REALLY makes them PREMIUM, outside of the price. I don't mind trying and paying for PREMIUM, if I know what constitutes it being premium. Folks purchasing the items don't always see the "extra shine", but they do always see the bottom line cost, so I need to be able to have some specific selling points for the premium stones.

I guess I'll have to put a call in to the Shine Art folks so they can give me the details.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

allhamps said:


> I still would like to know "technically" what the difference is between the Pellosa and Premium Pellosa? I know folks who have seen them say they have more shine, but I'm not yet convinced. Do the Premium stones have more facets, a different and better glue, a special glass or manufacturing process, etc? What REALLY makes them PREMIUM, outside of the price. I don't mind trying and paying for PREMIUM, if I know what constitutes it being premium. Folks purchasing the items don't always see the "extra shine", but they do always see the bottom line cost, so I need to be able to have some specific selling points for the premium stones.
> 
> I guess I'll have to put a call in to the Shine Art folks so they can give me the details.


I've already called them. They don't give much inf besides the quality is better, DUH! I'll let you know though. I ordered both.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks Jasmyn, I'd appreciate any information, however, it makes me very skeptical when a company is unwilling, or unable to provide a simple break down of the differences in two products.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

Ok,
I just received both. There is a difference.
1. The glue on the premium is a light grey, and the glue on the regular pellosa is a really dark grey.

2. The top of the regular pellosa is flatter than the top of the premium, makeing the premium appear smaller. 

3. The premium pellosa picks up a ton of colors in the light. Really sparkley. The regular pellosa is really crystal clear and shines, but doesn't sparkle as bright as the primium.

I also have some korean stones, and they don't compare even a little bit to either the premium or the regular pellosa. Both beautiful, but yes, there is a very noticeable difference between the two pellosas.


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

jasmynn said:


> Ok,
> I just received both. There is a difference.
> 1. The glue on the premium is a light grey, and the glue on the regular pellosa is a really dark grey.
> 
> ...


 I got mine Monday afternoon too. I must agree with Jasmynn's assesment. There is definitely more sparkle. I need to see how they run in my Baby Camms machine next. 

-Ray


----------



## serdnaclsg87 (Dec 8, 2011)

I know this thread is kind of old, but it seemed an appropriate place to post this picture









On the far left is a DMC rhinestone I purchased from an overseas vendor, next to it is a Premium Pellosa from ShineArt, and the last two are Swarovski.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bling Art USA (May 15, 2012)

Rhinestones are so hard to take pictures of. You did a great job taking the picture!


----------



## n2mouse (Nov 1, 2012)

So on the picture it seems as if the leftmost (DMC) is a nice looking stone and because Swarovski is just not an option to me because of the high price, would you say the next stone down would be the DMC in your opinion? If so, where did you get it from and how much was it?


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

I have used the DMC Hotfix and there are two problems using them.
1st, they are very tall. As seen from that picture above there is a space between the bottom and where the Machine Cutting takes place.
2nd, the Hotfix material is pretty bad. Very thin. There is a very large failure rate using them.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

freshpopcorn said:


> I have used the DMC Hotfix and there are two problems using them.
> 1st, they are very tall. As seen from that picture above there is a space between the bottom and where the Machine Cutting takes place.
> 2nd, the Hotfix material is pretty bad. Very thin. There is a very large failure rate using them.



DMC from which vendor?


----------



## freshpopcorn (Aug 20, 2013)

Overseas vendor and not domestic.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

freshpopcorn said:


> Overseas vendor and not domestic.


Oh, I see.


----------

